# Frustrated!!



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I been fishing about 3 times this year, and this is the only fish I have caught. Granted, conditions have not been ideal and I havent had as much time as I use to... now I've been finned a time or two over the years, but this happens to be the worst yet. I'm going out on a vengance on my next trip!!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Only 3 times this year? Then that's not bad big john. That's all you can do - "Keep Trying."


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Been around 6 times, but the one bullred was worth it


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey, I have a big "V" scar just like that one! Got it when I was 12 years old by trying to throw a catfish at my cousin! Ripped my right thumb open! Made for tough bass fishing the rest of the day with a bait caster!


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

After being finned so many times, I constantly use long nose pliers with those suckers.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Watch the surf cams and weather reports. Wait for that green water to come in and the wind to die down. Keep at it, You donâ€™t know unless you go. As far as cuts go, keep a bottle of peroxide with you. Might save you from losing a finger.


----------



## TheMowMan (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh man I feel your pain. I didn't know anything about those fish before and learned the hard way. I was fishing off a Jetty about 3 years ago. I pulled in a hard head and was going to take him off my line but he fell on the rock I was on. I had sandals on. I went to kick it in the water and it cut my foot. I started bleeding everywhere. There were other people around me and I didn't want to make a scene so I just ignored it. 

BUT... after about 2 min there was this pain and it just got worse. I packed up my stuff to walk to my wife on the beach. I barley made it and when I got there I was about in tears and I never cry. This guy walks over to me and goes man what did you do to your foot. All I could say is I don't know and I need some pain meds. He said oh you probably got finned by a hard head. I didn't care what he was talking about. I just wanted some hardcore pain pills. 

Needless to say. I know what they are now.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Pick up a catfish flipper for $1.99 at Academy and never touch one again! The coolest thing I have ever used and a must have!


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

stepped on one when I was little,dad stuck a hot coal on it, said it would pull the poison out?????


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

My V-scar


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Hang in there. Good things come to those who bait. (Read that in a bar somewhere, lol).


First big gafftop I ever snagged managed to wiggle loose out my hand while I was dehooking him and his dorsal spine went right into my foot. Didn't puncture deep, but man that hurt.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

John, I would suggest using bigger baits, and tougher baits. This way the small sharks cant nibble it down and then small slimers grab it. I use pieces about 4-6". I also prefer to cut whiting in half and use the head pieces. The reds are thick this yeat up and down the coast. You should be able to catch some reds. If you could venture up to bolivar side the reds are becoming a nuisance, if that is possible lol.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

TheMowMan said:


> Oh man I feel your pain. I didn't know anything about those fish before and learned the hard way. I was fishing off a Jetty about 3 years ago. I pulled in a hard head and was going to take him off my line but he fell on the rock I was on. I had sandals on. I went to kick it in the water and it cut my foot. I started bleeding everywhere. There were other people around me and I didn't want to make a scene so I just ignored it.
> 
> BUT... after about 2 min there was this pain and it just got worse. I packed up my stuff to walk to my wife on the beach. I barley made it and when I got there I was about in tears and I never cry. This guy walks over to me and goes man what did you do to your foot. All I could say is I don't know and I need some pain meds. He said oh you probably got finned by a hard head. I didn't care what he was talking about. I just wanted some hardcore pain pills.
> 
> Needless to say. I know what they are now.


Got finned once in the big toe trying to kick one off the edge of the boat, went thru my shoe. That WILL be the last time.ha I was literally nauseous a couple minutes afterward, not sure what that was about. I had this dull throbbing pain for weeks in that toe.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Nailed in the knuckle once trying to flip one off the hook with pliers. I had symptoms similar to arthritis in that joint for a year after.

I am sure that they serve some valuable function in our ecosystem. There are just so many of them. Maybe we could train them to eat sargassum weed?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> John, I would suggest using bigger baits, and tougher baits. This way the small sharks cant nibble it down and then small slimers grab it. I use pieces about 4-6". I also prefer to cut whiting in half and use the head pieces. The reds are thick this yeat up and down the coast. You should be able to catch some reds. If you could venture up to bolivar side the reds are becoming a nuisance, if that is possible lol.


The nuisance this time of year of course is the sea weed. I dont get to go fishing as often as I use to, and havent had much luck this year. When I'm fishing for Reds I normally try and find some large Shad which work real well for Reds. This gafftop gobbled down the mid section of a Shad that was almost 10'' long!!

I wouldnt normally post a pic of a gafftop, but I wanted to show the culprit responsible for the impailment I received!!


----------

